# ordering from http://www.springhalen.dk/foderdyr_salg_eng.htm(from the us)



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

i was wondering who has ordered from them. what is there succes rate with shipping to the us; which cultures do better then others. here is the list of what i plan on odering.
flies-
Houseflies, Terfly (Musca domestica)
Golden flightless small fruitfly (Drosophila melanogaster)
Buzzati (Drosophila buzzatii)
Mulleri (Drosophila mulleri)
Golden large fruitfly (Drosophila hydei Golden)
springtails-
Pink tropical (Unknown species)
Blue tropical (Unknown species)
worms-
Indian mealmoth (Plodia interpuctella)
weevils-
Bean weevil (Callosobruchus maculatus)
Grain weevil (Sitophilus granarius)
beetle-
Confused flour beetle (Triboleum confusum)
Sunbeetle larvae (Pachnoda marginata peregrina)
true bugs-
Milkweedbug (Oncopeltus fasciatus) 
isopods-
White tropical isopod (Trichorhina tomentosa)
Brown isopods
Dwarf striped isopod (Most likely Philoscia sp.) 

aslo a few questions on culturing some of the bugs. 

Sunbeetle larvae (Pachnoda marginata peregrina)- i read to put them in a semi deep continer with deep subtrate bed and feed ripe bannanas.

Milkweedbug (Oncopeltus fasciatus)- what size contenier should they be housed in; is sunflower-kernel and wheat grass best food or is there a better choice.
thanks


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The majority of those you listed are readily available in the US. Why order overseas?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

agreed. I know one member who ordered their isopods with success, but other members can sell you the same cultures and save you $$$$$$$ on culture price as wel as shipping. Besides, you never know with those overseas shipments


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

ohh yea thats what i forgot i can't find sevarl on any websites here  if you know one that has these that be great. i would be glad to buy from here instead. 
Buzzati (Drosophila buzzatii)
Mulleri (Drosophila mulleri)
Brown isopods
Pink tropical (Unknown species)
Blue tropical (Unknown species)
Milkweedbug(i can but for redicouly price )


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Whether you order locally or not, stay away from the Indian Mealmoths. They're definately invasive and can establish themselves in your home. They're a pain to get rid of.


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

oh thanks for the tip


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Where do you live?

Join a local frog group / attend the meets....

Reptile shows....

90% of that stuff is traded or given away free at meets....MADS ect

Our local group asks for feeder insects or needs help due to crashed cultures ect......we meet each other 1/2 and hook each other up with whatever is needed.....FREE.


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

midget said:


> Pink tropical (Unknown species)
> Blue tropical (Unknown species)


The "pink" aren't as spectacular as you might expect. These are the "normal" large tropical ones (at least in Europe exist two major strains, large white tropical, small white tropical) and Springhalen just calls them "pink" because if i.e. sprinkled on a white piece of paper they look minimally pink.

The blue ones are difficult to breed and they move very very slowly, therefore most frogs don't recognize them as food items.

I had both of them and know for sure Springhalen offers the same species as I know people who ordered them there.

greets,
CF


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well if you want to order from overseas and import them into the USA, you are going to have to jump through a lot of hoops to get the import permits because most of those are listed as plant pests/pathogens requiring special import permits as well as permits for shipment between states. 
As for the springtails, you would have to get certification that the substrate was soil and weed free to be able to import them. 

I suspect that you are going to have a real problem in getting the permits.... 

Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ed said:


> Well if you want to order from overseas and import them into the USA, you are going to have to jump through a lot of hoops to get the import permits because most of those are listed as plant pests/pathogens requiring special import permits as well as permits for shipment between states.
> As for the springtails, you would have to get certification that the substrate was soil and weed free to be able to import them.
> 
> I suspect that you are going to have a real problem in getting the permits....
> ...


*Permits*

Storey of my life. Time consumming to say the least! You can forget about soil or live flies. 

Don't forget about the carrier. Fedex will handle live flies in the US but will not transport them internationally. There's so many snags I don't even know where to begin. I've had a couple of shipments destroyed when I thought I jumped through every hoop thrown at me.

Save yourself months of aggravation and get them locally. I wish I could!


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

ok will do thanks


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

This place seems to have a couple of what your looking for ??? I never orderd from them though . 
Feeder Insect Availability


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

hey man thanks 2 tons.  guess i'm not too good at finding what i need on google...lol


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

To Funny. They have the fly I've been looking for- Buzzatti

Better try and get another permit


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

i just find the website by googling one of the name of isopods... so simple


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

yea thats one i was looking for too theres another but 5 flies species will have to do


----------

